# **RESOLVED** English lop *adoption* needs home



## blondiesmommie (Jun 4, 2012)

(this is my 2nd post, sorry I screwed up the first one lol)

My name is Annabelle. Im a full blooded english lop. I'm about 2 years old, and im spayed, no babies for me! A woman adopted me from someone that didn't care for me well at all. I was brought in just in time and brought to the vet for some much needed help. The vet said I had terrible ear mites, a bacteria infection inside and outside my ears, I was covered in fleas, and very, very skinny. I definitely needed some TLC. Everyone fell in love with my sweetness, and of coarse, my enormous ears, some one even referred to me as "Dumbo" Yes, I heard it! Through a few of weeks of what I thought could be more torment, I stayed a trooper, and let this lady whose been very sweet to me, start a nightly routine of drops in my ears and medicated wipes on my ears. Almost immediately I started feeling better. I was so starved, I ate, and ate, and ate. I sure love kale and parsley, carrots are yummy too, i like other snacks too  I was given all sorts of hay because I deserve to have all the food I want. I've now gained weight, and my little bones aren't showing anymore and I just look so much better. I love to lounge, and stretch my legs out, I'm very long! I'm so happy to just have food and water these days. I love to be pet, especially around my face. I have a bunch of toys and love picking them up or pushing them with my cute wiggly nose. I like to explore, I enjoy hippity hoppiting outside, I love the smell, it makes me happy to be outside occasionally. I saw a chihuahua once, and well she made me very nervous, so I probably need some time getting used to doggies, because I got scared and thumped my feet. I'm very calm but curious. I'm such a sweetie, I even don't mind being held unlike some other buns. My temporary mom is looking for the perfect home for me only, she cares very much about me, but got in trouble when she brought me home and spent so much $ on me and someone else in the house isnt very fond of me, and shes very busy with an infant and other pets, I'm glad she saved me though. I'm a very special bunny, so I deserve the very best. I wasn't potty trained at first but I am now  If you think I'm YOUR bunny rabbit, then email my mommy or reply (Central Florida)


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 4, 2012)

ray:


----------



## snowflakesmama (Jul 1, 2012)

Please post pics?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 1, 2012)

Annabelle has already found a new home.


----------



## MR.TIBBAR (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh, great! Hops it's a good one!


----------



## blondiesmommie (Jul 2, 2012)

Yaaaaa Annabelle is gone :sad:


----------

